# Coming Soon from Ocean7 Watches!!



## LaHugh (Mar 23, 2006)

45mm dive watch with ETA 2824-2 Swiss movement, sapphire crystal, 316L stainless steel case, 30 ATM water resistance, 24mm lugs to allow all Panerai watch owners to use their extra straps.

Looking for input and comments. Updates will be provided as further development occurs. Image will be added later today.

Thanks for looking.

Ocean7 Watch Company


----------



## Automatic (Mar 11, 2006)

It would be nice to have an Ocean 7 forum here.


----------



## MitchSF (Mar 23, 2006)

Automatic, it's just another dive watch, and until this summer, only a CAD drawing!

But thanks anyway,

Mitch


----------



## Automatic (Mar 11, 2006)

I meant so we had a place for updates. The other thread has been closed.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Just start another thread in the dive forum if you want .


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Automatic said:


> I meant so we had a place for updates. The other thread has been closed.


I'm sure Mitch and LaHugh will keep us informed as this project progresses. ;-)


----------



## yellomen (Apr 17, 2006)

Not bad... the design too me looks like a mix of a Sinn U2 and a Dreadnought. I'd prefer a differnt bezel though... a metric decompression bezel for instance. This would set it away from a lot of other dive watch


----------

